# How to remove wall oven?



## brick1930

Can anyone give me some tips on how to remove an electric wall oven? It's an old (over 20 years old?) Thermador. Found some postings that say to remove the oven door first, but can't figure out how to do that. 

Any ideas? Thanks a lot!


----------



## Daniel Holzman

I removed a relatively old Sears wall oven a couple of years ago. First, turn off the power at the breaker. Then, verify that the power is off at the stove (run a zero energy check with a voltmeter. Once the power is off, you can begin the removal process.

There are usually a couple of screws on the front of the stove that hold the face in to the frame. Remove those. Next, remove the door (be careful, it is heavy). The exact process to remove the door can probably be found in an on line manual, normally it involves rotating the door downward and lifting in a specific manner. Sometimes you have to move a latch on the door to unlock the latch.

Once the door is gone, remove all additional screws that hold the face of the oven into the frame. When the screws are all out, you should be able to slide the oven out of the frame. It is probably supported on a pair of wooden rails. That's it.


----------



## brick1930

Thanks for the reply. I've searched for online info about my oven, but have only found other people also asking for manuals and other info. Was hoping to get some general guidance.


----------



## firehawkmph

Brick,
The older ovens didn't usually have the latches to secure the door. Most of the new ones I see now have them. Try opening the door about a quarter of the way, then lift straight up on the door. If there aren't any locking devices on the hinges, it should slide right off of them. It's nice to have a second person if the oven is of any size to help you slide it out. If you have something just short of the bottom of the oven to slide it out onto, that will also help. You will only be able to get it so far out before you have to disconnect the electric feed to it. If you have trouble getting the door off, you may not need to. Just look for any little screws that would go right into the faceframe of the cabinet. Sometimes there may be a small metal trim strip that also has to come off. 
Mike Hawkins


----------

